# GD Library installieren?



## PHPer (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Ich finde die eigentilch die gesammte Installation von PHP, MySQL, Apache, etc ziemlich kompliziert. Von daher nutze ich normalerweise einen WAMP. Allerdings möchte ich jetzt gerne die GD Library installieren. Leider ist die Anleitung rein englisch, wo meine Kentnisse nicht ausreichend sind.
Darum die Frage: Kann mir irgendwer von Euch erklären wie und wohin ich die GD Library installieren kann bzw. wo ich ne deutsche Anleitung dafür bekomm?

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2003)

Du findest in C:\WINNT\ die Datei "php.ini". Da musst du eigentlich nur die Zeile "extension=gd.dll" einfügen, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## PHPer (18. Juli 2003)

Ok, es geht! Hab den Extensions Ordner ändern müssen. Danke Dir nochmal!


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2003)

Dafür nicht.


----------

